

Here Comes Another Bubble - deutronium
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6IQ_FOCE6I

======
dstein
Maybe angel/vc investing is in a bubble, but the tech sector is definitely
not. When you view the graph of the NASDAQ between 1990 and 2000, compared to
2000 and 2010 it is pretty clear to see. The NASDAQ could double within the
next year and still be right in line with historical growth rates.

